# Inverno de 1944/45: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO!



## GranNevada (31 Jan 2007 às 22:56)

Deixo-vos aqui os registos da estação de Braga daquela que considero ser a mais intensa e duradoura vaga de frio do século vinte !

Houve 4 dias de neve em Lisboa , 28 dias de mínimas , em Braga , iguais ou inferiores a 0,0 C     e sabe lá que mais por esse País fora .
Temos que ir às Bibliotecas e investigar  

Cá vão os dados : temperaturas mínimas em Braga desde o dia 24/12/1944 até 20/01/1945 ----- vejam e espantem-se  







-1,5
-1,5
-1,6
0,0
-2,3
-0,6
-2,5
-1,0
-0,6
-3,5
-3,0
-2,5
-1,3
-2,0
-0,4
-1,5
-1,9 NEVE
-0,7
-2,5
-0,5
-3,5
-1,9
-0,5
-2,1
-3,0
-2,3
-0,5
0,0


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2007 às 23:14)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*

Vários mínimos absolutos foram registados nesse episódio.

-12ºC em Bragança (16 de Janeiro)

-16ºC em Miranda do Douro (16 de Janeiro)


----------



## Vince (1 Fev 2007 às 00:03)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*

Essa vaga foi mesmo impressionante, provavelmente o pior Inverno do século XX, foi uma tragédia. A história só não fala muito dessa vaga de frio porque ocorreu ainda durante outra tragédia muito maior, a mortandade da II Guerra Mundial.
Para terem uma ideia, nalgumas regiões montanhosas do norte de Espanha acumularam 6 metros de neve ...

As fotos da neve em Lisboa em 1945 que estão neste tópico 
http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=27500&postcount=44
referem-se a essa vaga.
















> Este temporal se inicia en el mes de enero, primeramente afecta al Norte de la península para después afectar también a la zona mediterranea. *Esta ola de frío además de por su intensidad destaca por su persistencia, desde el dia 10 de enero hasta al menos el 18 gran parte del norte peninsular se encontraba, literalmente, bajo la nieve*.
> 
> El 5 de enero es la fecha que marca inicio a esta entrada fría
> 
> ...


----------



## Rog (1 Fev 2007 às 00:55)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*



GranNevada disse:


> Deixo-vos aqui os registos da estação de Braga daquela que considero ser a mais intensa e duradoura vaga de frio do século vinte !
> 
> Houve 4 dias de neve em Lisboa , 28 dias de mínimas , em Braga , iguais ou inferiores a 0,0 C     e sabe lá que mais por esse País fora .
> Temos que ir às Bibliotecas e investigar
> ...



Tantos dias de temperatura negativa e só um de neve  Faltou precipitação?


----------



## GranNevada (1 Fev 2007 às 14:44)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*

Pois foi , faltou precipitação . Só se registou nesse dia em forma de neve e noutros dois em forma de aguaceiros de chuva .


----------



## kimcarvalho (1 Fev 2007 às 16:14)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*

Por aqui tenho 2 artigos de um Semanário local o *"Jornal de Elvas"*, Um de 14 Jan 1945 e outro de 21 de Jan 1945. Ambos referiam em primrira página a forte vaga de frio que assolou também esta região.
O de 21Jan1945 refere a dada altura no seu artigo *"Neve e mais neve"*:

*"Para não fugir à genaralidade do panoramo nacional, a nossa terra também se deixou cobrir de neve, de extremo a extremo, oferecendo um aspecto magnifico de virginal beleza e um ambiente desolador de frio polar..."*.

Infelizmente ainda não tive acesso a esses registes, nem sei se existem. O jornal nada refere de dados concretos nem datas exactas. Mas aqui fica o registo!


----------



## Minho (1 Fev 2007 às 18:42)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*

Bela Recolha Grannevada  
Deves ter uma biblioteca de dados e recortes  

Quanto á situação, típica entrada siberiana que para nós só trás frio.... quanto ao Levante e Baleares devem ter sido nevões monstruosos  

Deve ter gelado tudo, gostava de saber que rios e regatos terão congelado no Minho...


----------



## GranNevada (1 Fev 2007 às 22:55)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*

Olá  

Hoje fui à Biblioteca ver os jornais cá da terra de Jan. 1945 .
Amanhã vou abrir um tópic com aquilo que consegui encontrar


----------



## Fil (3 Fev 2007 às 01:02)

*Re: Uma vaga de frio A SÉRIO !!!*

A essa é que se lhe pode chamar uma vaga de fria das de antigamente!  Os 4 dias de neve em Lisboa dizem tudo e esses 28 dias seguidos de mínimas iguais ou inferiores a 0ºC em Braga são de pasmar. GranNevada sabes qual foi a média nesse período?


----------



## kikofra (26 Nov 2008 às 23:20)

deve ter feito muitas mortes... ainda por cima so havia lareiras nessa altura...


----------



## stormy (27 Nov 2008 às 10:18)

Sabem dizer quais temperaturas registradas em Lisboa, Sines e Faro?


----------



## hurricane (27 Nov 2008 às 11:44)

O unico registo que tenho dessa altura é da minha avo que nessa altura era adolescente e nunca mais se esqueçeu do nevao!!!
Nevou toda a noite e de manha ela disse me que tinha uns 50cm de acumulação!!!! E mais, so desapareceu toda passado uma semana!!!

Quem me dera que algo acontecesse ca deste genero!


----------



## Fabio_R_21 (2 Jan 2009 às 03:08)

Bem talvez se fossemos influenciados por baixas pressões atlânticas nessa altura seria bastante pior.. Não conheço as temperaturas normais de Braga, mas ainda bem que nessa altura não tinha nascido.


----------



## Fil (2 Jan 2009 às 03:45)

Eu tenho algumas temperaturas de Bragança durante esse período:

Jan 1945
12: -5,0 / 2,5
13: -8,5 / 0,0
14: -1,5 / 0,5
15: -2,5 / 0,0
16: -12,0 / 0,0
17: -8,5 / 3,0
18: -9,0 / 5,0

A primeira coisa que salta à vista é que todas as temperaturas têm uma resolução de 0,5ºC (como os termómetros dos carros). Outra são as máximas de 0,0 com mínimas tão baixas, o que me leva a crer que o termómetro de máxima só dava temperaturas de 0ºC para cima e o observador de então lá terá pensado que era melhor anotar 0,0ºC do que nada.

PS: Nesse inverno Lisboa teve 5 (e não 4) dias de neve: 25 de Dez e 12, 13, 14 e 16 de Jan.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 16:16)

O que eu gostava de saber era como eram as temperaturas na altura da Pequena Idade do Gelo, durante 1600-1850?
Devia nevar muito mais em Lisboa, Porto, Braga e todo o país... muito mais vezes!


----------



## Danilo2012 (15 Jan 2011 às 12:36)

Engracado eu penssava que era so aqui no japao que em 1945 tinha feito frio historico mas pelo geito tratou-se de um evento global janeiro e feverero teve medias que nunca mais se repitirao.
  A media em janeiro na cidade de suwa 700m foi de max 0,2/-10,3c
 Em fevereiro -0,4/-13,7 essa foi a media menssal imagina as minimas nos dias que nao estao disponivel no site.

  So estao disponivel no site as temperaturas diarias de nagano a capital da minha provincia e os dados sao um tanto assustador 

 1945 Nagano par. 36 alt. 418m janero dia 25 -3,2/-7,5 dia 26 -0,2/-10,5 dia 27 -2,2/-8,9 dia 28 -2,2/-14,3 dia 29 -1,0/-15,2 dia 30 -0,8/-16,5 dia 31 2,3/-9,0
 Isso e absolutamente baixo mesmo para os parametros de Nagano.

 Eu me pergunto o que sera que causou um inverno tao frio e em lugares tao distantes ao mesmo tempo ?


----------



## irpsit (17 Jan 2011 às 09:49)

Será que as guerras mundiais tiveram alguma influência no clima?

Quer 1917-1919 ou 1944-1945 foram dos invernos mais frios que o século XX registou. Curiosamente no final das duas guerras. Claro que pode ser pura coincidência, mas não deixa de ser interessante.

Também me pergunto se os invernos muito frios dos anos 50 e 60 também tiveram alguma coisa a ver como o máximo de testes nucleares dessa altura, certamente algo como a bomba tsar deve ter tido algum impacto no clima. 




cubensis disse:


> Engracado eu penssava que era so aqui no japao que em 1945 tinha feito frio historico mas pelo geito tratou-se de um evento global janeiro e feverero teve medias que nunca mais se repitirao.
> A media em janeiro na cidade de suwa 700m foi de max 0,2/-10,3c
> Em fevereiro -0,4/-13,7 essa foi a media menssal imagina as minimas nos dias que nao estao disponivel no site.
> 
> ...


----------



## Danilo2012 (6 Mai 2012 às 18:38)

Desculpe desenterrar esse topico, mais interessante observacao irpst.
  Teriao as bombas causado uma anomalia global ? 
  Mesmo que as bombas nucleares so forao soltas em agosto, mais as bombas de tnt talves tenhao levantado pueiras suficiente para uma mudanca na temperatura ? Algo que vai ficar no misterio


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mai 2012 às 16:04)

cubensis disse:


> ...
> Terao as bombas causado uma anomalia global ?



Não acredito que tenham causado uma anomalia global sensível.
Muitas mais bombas foram testadas ao longo dos anos e, aparentemente, nenhum efeito foi notado até hoje.


----------

